# Help! Kitten has a claw growing from her face!



## Haven (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello. I rescued a polydactyl kitten, she is approximately four months old. 

Beneath her right eye there appears to be a claw growing! I tried wiping it off, but it's in there. She is not showing signs of discomfort.

She has an appointment in a couple weeks to get spayed, but it's this something I should be concerned about?

Thanks for reading  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I saw that growing on my cat's face I'd probably head to the vet immediately...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't suppose you have an actual photo of it??


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2015)

It's the clear, curved thing under her inner eye corner. I read in another forum that it could be a mutant whisker? This lady's cat gets one on his back...


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's a better one. You can see just how much bigger it is in relation to her whiskers. It's not sensitive to the touch, but she also loves her face and nose rubbed.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my, how unusual that is. Is it bothering her vision at all? Can she open her eyes?
I do agree with Krissy, though. I'd take her to the vet, and make sure it's a well experienced, feline vet, too. Hope you keep us informed, too. I'm so curious about it now...

Wishing you and your kitty all the best.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats on the rescue of one these special cats. yes have your vet take a look at the situation.


----------



## CatMom13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Keep us updated! I'd head to the vet as well. Better to be safe!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree. I would take her in. I would be afraid that it would get bigger and cause problems. Please give us an update.


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2015)

She doesn't notice it at all, and it's definitely not tender. I'm taking her in tomorrow- I've had cats all my life and used to be a foster family, and have never seen anything like this!

She is amazing! I love watching her learning to use her thumbs (3 on each hand) to get into stuff the other cats can't  She's already trying to open doors lol

I'll be sure to keep you updated. Thanks guys.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

At first I thought it was another cat's claw stuck in her skin, but it definitely looks like it growing there.....never seen this on a cat...a first for me!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

That does look like it might be the sheath from another cat's claw. It's not quite the right shape, but she may very well have rubbed it against something and rubbed off a bit of the sheath. Have you tried pulling on it to see if you can pull it out? I wouldn't pull really hard, but a firm tug should dislodge it if it is a claw sheath from another cat. Heck, I suppose it's even possible that it may be one of her own claw sheaths if she was scratching her face vigorously.

I've been known to find multiple sheaths imbedded in a cat's skin after a fight with another cat.

Laurie


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

That is unusual certainly. It could be something that's working it's way out of her body, as opposed to growing out. Animals/humans have the amazing ability to push out foreign bodies. Often it's something that's been embedded in the cheek while eating and can make it's way out the other size, but this could be a little high for something that could have been in the mouth. Will be interesting to see what the vet says


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Has the vet said anything yet?


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2015)

Omg! It was a claw sheath lol. Just really stuck in there with a scab! She's fine, really a good natured girl for a tortie 

On a side note, I'm glad I found this site! Great people and useful information. Thanks again!


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2015)

I forgot to add the photo


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad you didn't pull it out on your own, the bleeding would have probably freaked you out.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am glad she is free from the claw! Poor baby. Glad the vet pulled it out and not you. I am kind of a sissy for those things.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll bet that sheath came from another female feline. Females tend to face slap when they fight. Males scratch any part of the body they can reach.

Laurie


----------



## CatMom13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Poor thing! Glad she's all better now :]


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks goodness things are ok. That really was freaky to look at!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, so glad it's out and kitty is OK. How strange, I have never seen anything like this


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad all is well - that was seriously weird to look at.


----------

